# Stuff Going To Copake Tomorrow, 3 Ivers, Misc Parts



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2018)

I've decided to take a ride to Copake tomorrow AM so I started to drag some "Stuff" out of my barn.  I'll try to ID most:
1) 1897 Ladies Iver frame, $75ish
2) Ladies Iver Airlite, $275ish
3) Mens Truss Roadster, $575ish
4) Iver Drop Bar Roadster, $550ish
5) TOC Ladies, very nice, $650ish
6) wheels....L-R Schwinn Racing, $50, High "V" wood racing with Muscleman Hub in great condition, $125, 2 TOC wood wheels with hubs, $50 each
7) early Long Spring Saddle $200
8) Paperboy Rack $75
9) Handlebar set, Nice, $150
10) Emblem Chainring $50
11) Iver Fork, $75
12) Iver Chainguard, $50


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 19, 2018)

What model is the ladies bicycle, in first photo?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What model is the ladies bicycle, in first photo?




Hi Giovanni,
Its a William Read and Sons, has a great badge.................they were around from 1826 to 1910 From 1826 until 1883 they were located at 13 Faneuil Hall Square.
After that at 107 Washington. Pete in Fitchburg


----------

